# Detector de distancias muy pequeñas



## mizashi (Nov 27, 2006)

hola, soy nuevo y estoy haciendo un trabajo en el que ando algo perdido aunque no creo que sea complicado para ustedes. La cuestion es que tengo que poner algun sensor (yo habia pensado en infrarojos) en un tubo de 1cm de diametro para que me cuente las bolitas que pasan por ahi que son de unos 8 mm. He leido mucho pero no encuentro nada que me ayude a una distancia tan pequeña. Gracias de antemano


----------



## mizashi (Nov 27, 2006)

una cosa que se me habia olvidado es decir que las bolitas pasaran de una en una en intervalos de 3 segundos. Basicamente el sensor tiene que enviar un pulso cada vez que una canica pasa. ¿Como me recomendais hacer el sensor???


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 27, 2006)

busca el tipico circuito de barrera fotoelectrica, 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

http://www.mrollins.com/irled3.html


----------



## Braulio (Nov 27, 2006)

Puedes usar un led infrarojo y un fototransistor asi:







Cuando la bola pasa, la barrera infraroja se interrumpe, el fototransistor se pespolariza a falta de luz y la terminal pasa de nivel bajo a alto, osea cada bola q pasa se genera un puso. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mizashi (Nov 28, 2006)

Muchas gracias a los dos por las respuestas, creo que con eso me podre apañar jeje

una ultima cosa, e visto que hay algunos diodos y fotodetectores que van unidos en la misma pieza, uno de estos tambien me serviria si coloco un espejo enfrente para que rebote la luz del diodo,no? aunque si las bolas fueran de metal podrian reflejar la luz del diodo hacia el fotodetector y dar un falso cero,no? 

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda


----------



## Braulio (Nov 28, 2006)

Bueno en realidad, alguna vez hice algo similar, yo tenía que contar personas y usé un diodo IR y un fototransistor por separado:






y el IR siempre rebota cuando hay algo al frente, cuando no habia nada el rayo se perdía en el vacío, entonces mis pulsos en realidad eran ventanas osea un nivel bajo cuando detectaba algo, claro que no tenía mucho alcance, osea detectaba objetos hasta unos 25 cm de distancia.

Pero como tu aplicación es en un tubo, siempre la pared del tubo rebotará los rayos (con o sin espejo)

Voy a buscar otra solución a tu problema. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Braulio (Nov 28, 2006)

Mira, creo que mejor haces la barrera, no se me ocurre otra cosa. Procura que el fototransistor este bien cubierto osea solo le lleguen los rayo que vienen directamente hacia él, +ó- asi:







Es más si solo les dejas una ranuara para c/u creo que serñi mejor. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mizashi (Nov 28, 2006)

Quizas al ser una distancia tan pequeña se podria alimentar al Led lo sufientemente poco como para que cuando no haya bola lo detecte el fotodetector y de un pulso positivo, y cuando haya bola rebotaran los rayos pero muy poco puesto que la luminosidad del Led la hemos reducido. El tubo puede ser de plástico asique los rebotes de luz son minimos, la cuestion es que cuando detecte la bola de un pulso positivo.

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Braulio (Nov 28, 2006)

Claro, es mejor intentar que quedarce con la duda de q pudo ser así o asá, prueba y si te sale avisas porfa para tenerlo en cuenta
Aunque yo preferiria la barrera (chekea el dibujito que te puse arriba), pro como te digo mejor intenta de todo.
En cuanto a si deseas pulsos o ventanas, eso es indistinto, ya que con una compuerta negadora conviertes la ventana en pulso y viceversa, hasta con colocar en diferente forma el fototransistor puedes forzar lo q tu deseas; por ejemplo para invertir lo que tienes, en lugar de VCC---resistencia---fototransistor---tierra, pones VCC---fototransistor---resistencia---tierra, y los pulsos los tomas entre el fototransistor  y la resistencia 
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mizashi (Nov 29, 2006)

BUFFF, cuanta información, gracias, voy a probar con la barrera de forma que solo le llegue al fotodetector el rayo directamente y intentare que la salida sea un pulso para luego con algun pic contarlos y obtener el numero de bolas. 

Una duda mas, si alimento el circuito con una pila o bateria de 1,5 V ¿cuanto durará funcionando? ¿Y si es de 6 V?

Gracias por la ayuda y en cuanto lo pruebe pondre un esquema por si alguien en un futuro necesita algo. 

Saludos, si tengo mas dudas ya las pondre por aqui jeje


----------



## Braulio (Nov 29, 2006)

Tomando como referencia la hoja de datos de las pilas Energizer AA:






Hagamos lo cálculos aproximados solo para el pequeño ckto: 

Para el diodo IR 10mA
Para el receptor (aprox):  6V / 10Kohms = 0.6mA
10 + 0.6 = 10.6mA
Usamos la barra mas cercana, la de 25mA, para eso la bateria provee aprox 3000mAxh (ojo NO mA/h), para 6V usaremos 4 pilas osea 4 x 3000 = 12000mAxh
(12000mA x 1h) / 10.6mA = 1132 horas, esto es un poco mas de 47 dias funcionando continuamente solo con la tonterita esa, a eso le tienes que sumar el gasto del microcontroaldor y los demas dispositivos que uses.

El tiempo de duración me parece bastante poco (¿me habré caído en algo?) debe ser por que le puse 10mA al diodo, supongo que si el receptor esta cerca no necesita mucha luz por tanto el diodo no necesita tanta corriente; asi podemos bajar bastante el consumo. 

Bueno, estaré esperando las novedades de tu proyecto, no te olvides de contarnos como fué. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mizashi (Nov 30, 2006)

Creo que te has equivocado a la hora de calcular la intensidad por el diodo IR, 6V / 110 ohmios = 0,055 A o lo que es lo mismo 55mA, pero tu has puesto 10 mA ¿Porque?quizas me haya equivocado yo. La distancia entre emisor y receptor podria reducirla a muy pequeña incluso de unos pocos milimetros asique creo que con una intensidad de kizas 1mA ya me bastaria. 
Quiero usar una pila de 6 V de boton para reducir espacio.
modelo de la pila: USA=PX28L	;Union Europea=L544

¿De donde has obtenido esa tabla? Yo e buscado la de mi modelo de pila pero no la encuentro.

Todavia no e podido probar nada porque no he tenido tiempo de comprar los componentes pero lo hare muy pronto.

Saludos


----------



## Loktar (Nov 30, 2006)

Perdón, una pregunta. Braulio, tu dices que al cenectar 4 pilas obtendrás 6V. Digamos entonces que las estas conectando en serie. Pero también decis que aumenta la corriente. Eso no es en la conexión en paralelo?

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 30, 2006)

lo que se hace para reducir consumo es utilizar el led en forma intermitente o flash con periodos muy cortos de encendido y esperas largas. tambien puedes utilizar integrados cmos como el 40106 o el 4007 donde se han llegado a obtener consumos de pocos microamperios.
Finalmente no indicas para que lo quieres.
lla formula exacta para el calculo deberia ser

I=(Vcc-Vdiodo)/R


----------



## mizashi (Nov 30, 2006)

ya e explicado para que lo necesito un poco mas arriba tiopepe123, es para contar el numero de bolas que pasan por un tubo asique lo se si el led en forma intermitente serviria porque kizas el fototransistor contaria los intervalos esos como bolas cuando realmente no an pasado. 

Saludos


----------



## Braulio (Nov 30, 2006)

Muchachos, aca van las respuestas:

mizashi:

Tienes quie considerar tb la caida de voltaje en el diodo que suele ser unos 2.7V (como dice nuestro tio, Pepe ) Hize cálculos aproximados al diseñar el pequeño ckto asi: para una iluminación considerable por el diodo IR debe circular +ó- 10mA = 0.01A  entonces:

5 - 2.7 = 2.3V de caída en la resistencia 
2.3 / 0.01 = 230ohms

Ahi si me equivoque, debí colocar en el gráfico el valor comercial de 220ohm para esa resistencia (eso de hacer los circuitos en el PAINT y no en un simulador desente ya me ha traido muchos problemas ops: )

Ahora, como vas ha usar 6V en lugar de 5V, los cálculos varían, tb como dices, (y yo tb creo) que 10mA es demasiad corriente para la cantidad de iluminación que se necesita en el tubo, eso ya es cuestión de probar in situ cuanta ilumniación y corriente sera suficiente.

El gráfico lo encontré poniendo en el google datasheet+battery+AA 

Aqui encontré una hoja de datos para una batería de 6V como me dices

En dicho documento podras leer que la capacidad típica de carga almacenada en la pila es de 170 mAh, con ese dato puedes hacer los cálculos emejantes a los q hice ahi arriba.


Loktar:

Tienes razón en decir que para alcanzar los 6V las pilas deben estar en paralelo, para sumar sus voltajes, y en esta configuración las corrientes no se suman. PERO si te fijas bién, lo que yo sumé no son corrientes, sino miliamperios-hora, que es la cantidad de carga y como el voltaje es cte, proporcional a la cantidad de energía que esta almacenada en la pila; la cantidad de carga o energñia SI se puede sumar en serie, paralelo, estrella, delta, puente, y cualquier configuración que pueda existir 

Sígan comentando sus ideas. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mizashi (Nov 30, 2006)

Una cosa que no entiendo, en el datasheet de la pila que yo digo que a puesto braulio pone 170mAh, ¿no es muy poco? porque frente a los 3000 que da una pila normal practicamente no dura nada. Necesito hacer el circuito autonomo y que dure lo maximo posible de tiempo, si hace falta incluso podria poner una pila de 9 voltios pero necesito que dure lo maximo.

Como a dicho Braulio creo que kizas 10 mA por el diodo IR es demasiado para una distancia tan infima y pequeña pero a ojo no sabria exactamente cuanto ponerle aunque kizas como e dicho con 1 mA ya bastaria. 

Decidme que pensais. Gracias por la ayuda que me estais dando


----------



## Braulio (Nov 30, 2006)

No me había fijado en la gran diferencia que dices, y buscando en otros fabricantes me di cuenta que asi es y mas aun viendo la foto de la susodicha batería la cual por cierto luce bastante pequeña:






Pero tb encontre estas otras baterias de duracell que tienen mayor capacidad:

2700mAh

1300mAh

En cuanto a la corriente del diodo, como la resistencia es la que restringe este parámetro haz la prueba con un potenciómetro adecuado, colocas la corriente en unos 2mA y despues varías de acuerdo a lo q experimentes.

Ahora creo que solo te falta probar si funcionan las ideas vertidas hasta ahora y luego nos comentas. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Loktar (Nov 30, 2006)

Gracias por la aclaración Braulio.

Saludos


----------



## Loktar (Nov 30, 2006)

Claro ahora entiendo:

A = Coulomb/tiempo

mAh = C/t  * t = Coulomb

Y sería la capacidad...

Saludos


----------



## Braulio (Dic 1, 2006)

Eso es exactamente lo que trataba de explicar, tu análisis de unidades es correcto y mucho mas didáctico.

Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mizashi (Dic 1, 2006)

usando esta pila
http://www.professional.duracell.co...&viewonline=product_data/datasheets/PC918.pdf

y calculando a una intensidad de 2 mA para el diodo IR que sumado al 0'6 del foto detector hacen 27000 / 2,6 mA = 10384'6 , eso es un total de 432 dias (necesito que dure un año por lo menos en autonomo) y aunque pase del año como hay que sumarle gastos del pic y demas pues aun bajara un poco pero se quedaria rondando el año creo yo. Haber si me acerco a la tienda y lo pido. Al final voy a probar con el cny70 para el diodo IR y el fotoreceptor en el mismo encapsulado.

Ya se que dije que queria una pila pequeña pero si no hay mas remedio que usar una grande para que dura tanto pues la tendre que usar. Saludos

Saludos a los dos


----------

